# Just an idea...



## Narkano (Feb 5, 2004)

On a UBB board I am on we have a quick reply box on the bottom. I find it helpful for following a discussion through on a page.


----------



## Aulë (Feb 5, 2004)

It is not here because it encourages spam, and unthought-out posts.


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 5, 2004)

Precisely.
And no it won't be reconsidered.  
Welcome to TTF though Narkano.  (Does your name mean "Captain of Fire"?)


----------



## Talierin (Feb 5, 2004)

Like they said above.... if you need to see what was previously said in a thread while you're replying, simply scroll down past "additional options" on the reply page and it'll show you all the previous posts.


----------



## Narkano (Feb 9, 2004)

Lantarion said:


> Precisely.
> And no it won't be reconsidered.
> Welcome to TTF though Narkano.  (Does your name mean "Captain of Fire"?)


It does indeed.

I understand completely.


----------

